# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Openbaar Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Rekem

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Openbaar Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Rekem
Daalbroekstraat 106 
Rekem

Bezoek de website van Openbaar Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Rekem


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Openbaar Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis Rekem.*

----------

